# Medion Akoya P7624 (MD98920)



## Nilos (21. Januar 2012)

Heyho unzwar spiele ich schon seit längerem mit dem Gedanken mit ein Notebook zu kaufen... Ich warte schon seit längerem auf das PCGH Ding aber scheinbar kommt es in nächster Zeit nicht?

Ich wollte mit dem Notebook folgende Spiele spielen:

Diablo 2

Dota 2

Diablo 3

reicht dafür das Teil von Aldi? oder sollte ich doch lieber auf das PCGH Teil warten?


----------



## dj*viper (21. Januar 2012)

wie hoch ist denn dein budget?


----------



## Nilos (21. Januar 2012)

dj*viper schrieb:


> wie hoch ist denn dein budget?


 
Budget gibt es eigentlich keins aber ich wollte halt nicht zu viel ausgeben und halt auch nicht irgendein crapteil kaufen  Max Budget ca 1200euro aber wenn das Medion bei Aldi reichen würde wärs natürlich umso besser


----------



## dj*viper (21. Januar 2012)

medion war früher crap.
doch heutzutage kann man zumindest bei notebooks nicht viel falsch machen.
die haben ab und an mal ziemlich gute angebote.
der Medion Akoya P7624 ist günstig, aber nicht zum gamen geeignet.
da wirst du keinen spaß mit haben.

schau dir mal die *schenker notebooks* und *alienware notebooks* an.


----------



## Nilos (21. Januar 2012)

dj*viper schrieb:


> medion war früher crap.
> doch heutzutage kann man zumindest bei notebooks nicht viel falsch machen.
> die haben ab und an mal ziemlich gute angebote.
> der Medion Akoya P7624 ist günstig, aber nicht zum gamen geeignet.
> ...


 
Schenker und Alienware kenne ich beide aber nach meinem Wissen (Könnte auch veraltet sein) sind die schweine Teuer und das Preisleistungsverhältniss passt nicht


----------



## dj*viper (21. Januar 2012)

joa sind schon teuer, haben aber auch power 

Schenker XMG A701 ADV - 4OJ bei notebooksbilliger.de

Schenker XMG A701 ADV - 6OL bei notebooksbilliger.de

Notebooks Suchergebnisse bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## Nilos (21. Januar 2012)

dj*viper schrieb:


> joa sind schon teuer, haben aber auch power
> 
> Schenker XMG A701 ADV - 4OJ bei notebooksbilliger.de
> 
> ...


 
Danke für deine Hilfe ... Aber vllt doch etwas günstiger?

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/msi+ge620dx+i548w7h+full+hd+gamer

wie wärs damit?


----------



## dj*viper (21. Januar 2012)

der ist auch top, gar keine frage.
aber nur 15,6" und nur dualcore.
dachte du willst nen 17"?!


----------



## Nilos (21. Januar 2012)

dj*viper schrieb:


> der ist auch top, gar keine frage.
> aber nur 15,6" und nur dualcore.
> dachte du willst nen 17"?!


 
Also muss nicht 17 Zoll sein ... Wollte wenn ich zuhause bin eh zum zocken dann Monitor + Maus und Tastatur anschliessen


----------



## dj*viper (21. Januar 2012)

ah ok, dann wäre es schonmal eine möglichkeit.
mal gucken, was noch so gibt...

hier ne übersicht, was die GT 555M drauf hat:
http://www.notebookcheck.com/NVIDIA-GeForce-GT-555M.41925.0.html
inklusive spiele benchmarks


----------



## Nilos (21. Januar 2012)

dj*viper schrieb:


> ah ok, dann wäre es schonmal eine möglichkeit.
> mal gucken, was noch so gibt...
> 
> hier ne übersicht, was die GT 555M drauf hat:
> ...


 
Auf was für einen Prozessor sollte man eigentlich achten?

Dieses hier kommt mir relativ ''günstig'' vor

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/lenovo+y570+m62gmge+core+i7+6gb+freedos


----------



## dj*viper (21. Januar 2012)

daß es eine aktuelle cpu mit quadcore ist. 

der preis ist ok


----------

